# Passenger side front wheel rubs ..



## JohnnyJet (Nov 20, 2012)

Passenger side front wheel rubs plastic inner fender in reverse and wheel cut to right. anyone know the quick fix here is it the Radius rod bushings and if so what the best ones to use as replacements


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

Sounds like you need radius rod bushings or at the very least an alignment to correct caster.


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

Also, worth noting, front caster is not adjustable without those aftermarket radius rod bushings, unless the alignment shop has shims and they will charge more for that as it isn't often covered in a standard alignment. In summation, you need to get some new front radius rod bushings.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I figured it out. He _heard_ it could be the front radius rod bushing. That's more than likely it. Whiteline is $170 and a pretty quick install.


----------



## JohnnyJet (Nov 20, 2012)

Ok thats what I thought. Lol. I also have a bit of a clunk noise emitting from the right front upon braking at low speed. RR bushings are ordered Ill let ya know. Guess I shudda mentioned Its an 06 with 22k on it but I figured that dont matter. Thanks guys.


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

First thing I think of when I hear a clunk in the front is loose endlinks. Check to make sure everything's tightened up.


----------

